# Adding title slides to a slide show



## rreich (Oct 18, 2007)

While I've been successful in creating slide shows, I cannot figure out within Lightroom, how to create title slides with text and graphics, to add throughout the slide show. What tools and techniques are available?

Thanks

Rich Reich


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2007)

rreich said:


> While I've been successful in creating slide shows, I cannot figure out within Lightroom, how to create title slides with text and graphics, to add throughout the slide show. What tools and techniques are available?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rich Reich



Rich, first can you complete your signature with the instructions in the rules please.
To answer your question, I don't believe that you can do this in LR. You would need to create new files in PS and import them into the folder with the slideshow files and then sort them to your preference in the library module,


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry to make you wrong Goeff



Take a shot with your lens cap on (or take a shot of a texture/colur you want to use as the slide BG), then make loads of vitual copies of it . In the Job Identifier metadata entry box enter the text for the title slide. You'll need a different copy of the slide and Job Indentifier for each title. 
Then place the apparently blank slide in the correct location in the slideshow. Finally create a text box by clicking ABC in the toolbar in Slideshow. Click on Custom Settings and then Edit.. In the IPTC box, select Job Identifier.
Viola, custom Title Slides..


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2007)

There certainly is more than one way to skin a cat!!
Thanks for that input Sean.


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 18, 2007)

Sean McCormack said:


> Take a shot with your lens cap on (or take a shot of a texture/colour you want to use as the slide BG), then make loads of virtual copies of it .


WOW!
BIG WOW!!!
Sensational, Sean!
It is amazing how creative people can find workarounds for almost anything.
I really enjoyed this one, Sean, thanks!

:idea:


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, it ought to be in a tips section??


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 18, 2007)

I actually did this as a video tutorial 3 times, but lost it to crashes/ Snaps Pro being stupid. I never did redo it. Perhaps I will...


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 18, 2007)

Done, dusted and posted.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 18, 2007)

Sean McCormack said:


> Sorry to make you wrong Goeff



Anyone called Goeff deserves to be proved wrong! 



> Take a shot with your lens cap on (or take a shot of a texture/colur you want to use as the slide BG)



Any specific reason why you don't just make up a background of any kind in PS etc?  (Not the whole slide with text, I mean, just the backgrounds)  Just wondering if I'm missing something really obvious?

It's a great tip Sean!  I'd never thought of that, but I can think of tonnes of uses now!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep that works Sean but only if you want basic text styles, in PS or Illustrator there is much more flexibility to play with text effects etc.
Nothing wrong, just different approaches.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, but when just using text, it's quicker to use the virtual copies and Metadata text. It also means you are not importing all the images in either. You can still control font face, colour, style and opacity. Not to mention that not everyone who bought Lightroom wanted to spend €2,5'' for the creative suite!


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 18, 2007)

*Tutorial*



Sean McCormack said:


> Done, dusted and posted.



Great, Sean, thank you very much!
Where can we see it?
I *have* to send this link to my students, they will love it!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 18, 2007)

It's on his Site at the following link:

http://seanmcfoto.com/lightroom/2''7/1'/video-creating-text-slides-for.html


----------

